# Survey request



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi folks,

I haven't been posting as much as I used to in this forum - mostly I've been lurking.

Myself and some classmates in the U Montana Master Beekeeper class would very much like your input on the following survey. We want to make sure we include the people who pay attention to this forum. (The survey should take maybe 5 minutes to complete - it closes May 15)

Thanks,

Andrew Dewey 


https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/MasterBeekeepers


----------



## Bee Tamer (Jan 21, 2016)

I was disappointed that books were not included as a source of education on beekeeping.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

That was simple and straight forward. And as an aside- I love survey monkey. I used it to get anonymous feed back from nuc customers. It's another tool that can help you get better.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Bee Tamer said:


> I was disappointed that books were not included as a source of education on beekeeping.


Same here. I thought that was odd.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

RichardsonTX said:


> Same here. I thought that was odd.


Same here, and that #7 was not multiple choice.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks to all who have commented. Big news: doing research (and designing surveys) isn't easy.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been a beekeeper for 46 years and got started because someone gave my dad 2 hives of bees. I taught myself most of what I know about beekeeping though I was in a local beekeepers association back in the late 1970's. I've read extensively about beekeeping, both online and in books. I am treatment free and do not use any treatments in my hives. This means my answers to your questions about medications will be a bit meaningless.


----------

